# Coraline algae tips (on glass)



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Does anyone here have recommendations to keep purple/coraline algae from growing on my glass? I'm scraping it off with a razorblade, but would like to not have to do this. It reforms pretty quick.

Thanks

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope, bigger razor blades. =) It grows where it will.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Nope, bigger razor blades. =) It grows where it will.


bummer!:roll:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Now you know why some people are ok with no Coralline growing in thier tank. Some consider it a nuisance algae.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

If you clean your glass periodically, it will prevent the coraline algae from establishing itself there. I use my mag-float every three days, no algae on class but where I cannot get.

Metal


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

MetalArm3 said:


> If you clean your glass periodically, it will prevent the coraline algae from establishing itself there. I use my mag-float every three days, no algae on class but where I cannot get.
> 
> Metal


I second this


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Metal and Wake. I need to start that. I have one, but don't use it. I appreciate the advise. I do notice that it won't take off coraline that is already there, but you have a good point, in using it to prevent it from starting :-D


----------

